# A good one for the pros



## newman11 (Dec 3, 2011)

I am just getting started with cutting templates for a changing table. My wife and I are expecting this May and as soon as the weather breaks up here (I only have a small shed to work out of) I plan to start knocking it out.. 

However, after reading a book on Furniture construction I noticed a table edge that really caught my eye. I think it'd be perfect for a changing table. 

Your thoughts on making this one?

Pardon me on the quality of the photo - took it with my plain jane phone (which a little birdy says are becoming obsolete, in favor of the "smart" phones???)


----------



## MNsawyergp (Jan 31, 2012)

Large shaper cutters would be the 1st option. I would make it by setting a board at an angle for a fence across my table saw, then pass by pass, raise the blade in 1/16th - 1/8" increments to hollow out the concave side. For the convex side, I would rip that side with the blade set at several different angles to get rid of most of the excess wood, then sand out the final shape. The tongue and groove joint would be made by ripping that edge at the proper angle (looks like about 40*), then running a dado in that edge. The drawing shows the tongue on that profile piece, but I would put the groove on that piece and the tongue on the flat piece. There are many ways to skin a cat, so this is only one option.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Here's the "cheap n dirty" route:

You are making one board into two pieces by doing it this way.

Cut main outer bevel angles on the TS.

Flip and cut cove with the table saw. Google it for instructions on that part.

Take a draw knife or spoke shave to it to finish your roundovers. Sand. Rip in half. Done

Good luck!

~tom "Ignorance is not a lack of intelligence - it's a lack of know-how"


----------



## SteveEl (Sep 7, 2010)

Congrats! 

For your table, I have a safety comment. The lip in your drawing leaves little room for any kind of padding, and even with no padding is not much of a lip when the little 'un can squirm. Sure you could include a seat belt. If you are like my wife and myself, I betcha don't use it _every single time_. The longer you use the table, the scarier that low lip will be, at least to me. Its not the answer you were looking for, but my suggestion is to consider a more vertical edge that will provide a railing a couple inches higher than any padding you might use. Our hand-me-down store bought unit has a 4 inch front railing, and the edge of the pad is about 2" thick. The pad is still concave, so the tykes have to first roll uphill and then climb over a 2" rail. No close calls, ever. Though there was the freak accident where an adult tripped and fell into the side of the table, and the whole thing might have pushed over with baby in tow, except I had bolted that sucker to the wall studs. The table, not the baby......

Exciting times for you, yay!


----------



## newman11 (Dec 3, 2011)

SteveEl said:


> Congrats!
> 
> For your table, I have a safety comment. The lip in your drawing leaves little room for any kind of padding, and even with no padding is not much of a lip when the little 'un can squirm. Sure you could include a seat belt. If you are like my wife and myself, I betcha don't use it _every single time_. The longer you use the table, the scarier that low lip will be, at least to me. Its not the answer you were looking for, but my suggestion is to consider a more vertical edge that will provide a railing a couple inches higher than any padding you might use. Our hand-me-down store bought unit has a 4 inch front railing, and the edge of the pad is about 2" thick. The pad is still concave, so the tykes have to first roll uphill and then climb over a 2" rail. No close calls, ever. Though there was the freak accident where an adult tripped and fell into the side of the table, and the whole thing might have pushed over with baby in tow, except I had bolted that sucker to the wall studs. The table, not the baby......
> 
> ...


I appreciate your input. At first I was considering building four vertical 2-to-3 in. "walls" forming a boxed in area for a pad. Our pad would friction fit into the boxed area. 

However, after seeing this table edge it sparked my interest and thought it to be much more "creative". However, I'd be kicking myself if my desire to build something "creative" turned into our baby easily rolling to a fall. 

I am going to weigh the options and do some experimenting to see what kind of height I could get out of the table edge. I will be sharing my build photos with you guys.

Thanks again!!


----------



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

perhaps, you could make a recessed area that the padding will be in, and then you could still have the lip.... Just a thought.

I really like Firemedics approach to making this. Making 2 at once and then ripping down the middle would make quick work of it.... You could even make the "tongue" before you rip it using a dado blade setup.... that would be the safest way to do it too.

Fabian


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

firemedic said:


> Here's the "cheap n dirty" route:
> 
> You are making one board into two pieces by doing it this way.
> 
> ...





thegrgyle said:


> perhaps, you could make a recessed area that the padding will be in, and then you could still have the lip.... Just a thought.
> 
> I really like Firemedics approach to making this. Making 2 at once and then ripping down the middle would make quick work of it.... You could even make the "tongue" before you rip it using a dado blade setup.... that would be the safest way to do it too.
> 
> Fabian


I agree, The only problem I seen with firemedics plan was the tongue but this approach works.


----------



## newman11 (Dec 3, 2011)

Really digging the feedback guys. I have decided I am going to take a shot at it. 

Firemedics approach really sounds the best and* seems* to be quite simple. Going to be interesting at the corners. Your thoughts on choice of wood? 

The recessed area sounds good too. 

Thanks again guys!!


----------



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

Don't forget to take pictures of the process, and the final to post your results..... WE LOVE PICTURES!

Fabian


----------



## Woodford (Feb 24, 2012)

You could use both, a built up "wall" topped with your edge vertical, facing out...


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

An easier way, using firemedic's one board method would be to cut the cove on the TS, and just rout the two outside edges with a 1.5" radius bit (Amana #49526). Then cut board in half. No real handwork except some sanding, for the top edge.










 







.


----------



## Nick Ferry (Feb 23, 2011)

may I make a suggestion - my son's changing table is atop a horizontal style dresser and is removable - I really liked this feature because when he's out of diapers I can just remove the changing table top and viola, a dresser. Note: I did not build this one - it was purchased before I got back into woodworking.


----------



## newman11 (Dec 3, 2011)

very wise my friend. However - my wife and I are expecting our 1st.............. of what she, I mean we, hope is of 4. :huh:

SO it is in of all likelihood that we will got lots of use out of a changing table. 

Now let me hear it, ha.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

May I revise this? I left out the tongue & dado consideration...

Prior to any of the below steps rip a groove in both sides of board... After it's done you'll have a tongue in the appropriate location. 



firemedic said:


> Here's the "cheap n dirty" route:
> 
> You are making one board into two pieces by doing it this way.
> 
> ...


Someone Commented on loosing your margin while cutting the cove. This is incorrect. A margins remains until the roundover. Also it can be ripped safely by screwing or end gluing a block to the tail end which it removed later.

~tom "Ignorance is not a lack of intelligence - it's a lack of know-how"


----------



## Nick Ferry (Feb 23, 2011)

newman11 said:


> very wise my friend. However - my wife and I are expecting our 1st.............. of what she, I mean we, hope is of 4. :huh:
> 
> SO it is in of all likelihood that we will got lots of use out of a changing table.
> 
> Now let me hear it, ha.


I would say you would get good use out of one then - with us, when my oldest son outgrew the changing table I built him this dresser and matching bed now my youngest uses the changing table and crib.


----------

